# My New Apoxie-Sculpt Mask



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys! This isn't really a how-to because I followed a tutorial myself. Hope this is the right place to post this in any cae.

So I recently bought the Bruce D. Mitchell mask tutorial from the Stan Winston School. http://goo.gl/MUCNI

It was a great lesson, and I highly recommend it to people who want to take mask-making to the next level. I have done a number of latex masks in the past but really loved these techniques.

Here are the videos of my progress in a playlist.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXY3kYmFFmKlEoUH5iVpKZWb1YfLuX8PH


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow Brad! 
That is beautiful. The straps are unexpected yet perfect.
Very cool...you should be proud!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, that GORGEOUS! The detail, textures, paint job, all stunning.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is totally Bodacious!! The detail is beyond awesome!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dude, that's awesome!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my God Brad, that is absolutely gorgeous! I love the straps and antlers. Are the antlers real or did you sculpt them too? I like the shape of the nose too. What is the beard made of? Leather laces/strips? Is this functional as a mask or for decoration only? Very nice job!

Edit - I keep scrolling back to the pics and keep saying "wow!"


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

fantastic work, Ive been watching your youtube channel for weeks now. The finished product is amazing, professional quality. You should be proud


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, that is one cool looking mask! How comfortable is it to wear? It gives the impression of being quite a solid mask, is it actually lightweight? I really like how you made the beard part. Awesome work as always!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow!!! That is Amazing!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Amazing mask Brad and to borrow a common thing to hear from Roxy, 
If you lived closer [evilvoice] It would be mine! [/evilvoice]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Hey! I categorically deny ever saying such a thing about someone else's really outstanding props

I had to come look at this again for the 50th time today. It's really beautiful.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

As Darth Vader once said...."Impressive"......."Most Impressive"


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow! Brad that is one amazing work of art! (no other word can describe it except ART) The detail is amazing...it looks carved from wood....I am completely in awe.....


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Copchick said:


> Oh my God Brad, that is absolutely gorgeous! I love the straps and antlers. Are the antlers real or did you sculpt them too? I like the shape of the nose too. What is the beard made of? Leather laces/strips? Is this functional as a mask or for decoration only? Very nice job!
> 
> Edit - I keep scrolling back to the pics and keep saying "wow!"


Thanks! The antlers were resin replicas I bought off e-bay. Right on about the beard, the last video in the playlist describes them more. It's a functional, and fairly comfortable mask. Cheers!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Jack Mac said:


> Wow, that is one cool looking mask! How comfortable is it to wear? It gives the impression of being quite a solid mask, is it actually lightweight? I really like how you made the beard part. Awesome work as always!


I wouldn't call it lightweight, but certainly bearable. It's very rigid, yes. Thanks!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That is most hardcore. Should definitely scare some children. Likely some adults. Killer craftsmanship!

Also I didn't know that SWS was selling training vids now. Thanks for that lil nugget of killer info!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!!! You have amazing skill!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the design, quite creative. But I have to say you have some talent also.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great work here Brad.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Awesome work brad!


----------

